# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 Account Group of a Customer

## TILAK_15

In Cust_Master Record, How to check the Account Group of a Customer?

----------


## ushabonthu

Hi


  We can tell customer account group by customer master number. 



Thanks
usha

----------


## Rakesh Gupta

I feel the reply given by usha is incomplete. you will know this when you are aware that the number is in which customer group.

You can find out the customer group when you go to fd03, go for drop down list, click tab customer per accoutn group, and then select the customer, the list will display customer group also.

other way is to go to table kna1.

----------

